# Training dummy



## luigi_m_ (May 27, 2006)

Has anyone ever bought and/or made a training dummy to use with Judo or Ju Jutsu? I'd like something to practise on between classes, but have been unable to find anything.

I train with sandbags (warriorforce.com) and would consider making a dummy from sand and heavy duty bags and put them inside a cheap Gi. Has anyone ever made one?

Or, what are the average prices to buy one?


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2006)

http://www.mubai.cc/articles/art64.htm


----------



## matt.m (May 29, 2006)

Dude,

I have used the punching/kicking dummy.  Here is how:  I would take a belt and fit it around the dummy just to practice the fit/ pulling motion.

It works great when you don't have a partner.  Give it a try.


----------

